# Meriwether Co.



## meriwether john

time for a new one for the fall season.
getting some much needed rain today. glad I was able to get 7 more plots plowed and planted on Tuesday.  some in a mix of Durana-Patriot and Chickory. some in different blends af Tecomate and 2 in the tecomate max attract. still have wheat, oats  and austrian winter peas left to plant as well as more max attract.

club has only taken 3 deer to date. 2 nannies and  a dandy 13pt.

found some white oaks LOADED finally. they also have started thinning some more of our pines this week.(about 500-600a. left to thin out.


----------



## BassAssassin013

According to the moon (and fish & game chart),  opening morning should be out of sight!  Good luck.


----------



## hevishot

hey John...ya'lls club anywhere near sunnyside church rd by chance? I hunt a small 50 acre tract right there and was just curious.thanks


----------



## BassAssassin013

Saw a 6 pointer chasing a doe Saturday morning.  There were 2 small does taken on the property, which included a friend's first kill.  Movement in the morning was from sunrise to about 9 am consistently.


----------



## meriwether john

Hevi
we are in the Rocky Mount/Primrose area.

added an 8pt. to the harvest list. hunted a ton of white oak acorns(too many). wind kicked up around 9:30am and shortly thereafter I got busted. starting to see scrapes. lots and lots of acorns falling tough to pattern with so many trees dropping and so much forage in the woods what with the above average temps. it should get better soon.


----------



## meriwether john

several of our hunters report bucks grunting and trailing does. another 8pt. taken Sat. am and  a real nice 8pt.(at least) was lost. tracking dog unable to locate it. had lung and lots of blood for a ways then he dried up. yotes and buzzards will help us find him in a week or so(hopefully). 
Lots of scrapes getting puy down. one member saw a 4pt. with 18-20" beams tending a doe. he was a small bodied deer so maybe 2 1/2 year old? another saw 2 different bucks trailing 2 different does. another let a basket 8 walk. looks like the pre rut is in full swing as necks are starting to swell. the 8pt. taken Sat, morning had just started wetting his hocks, they were just darkening up-not yet black but rank enough to smell from several yards away.


----------



## HGM

Hey John, my brother inlaw has a good dog and lives about 2mi from you guys(and where hevi hunts)... If you need, I can give you his number, just pm me... He's reasonably priced, espescially if its close by...


----------



## meriwether john

hgm- pm coming. the dog used has never found one when hunters have tracked through trailing the blood.

just learned we had a 15pt. taken this morning. another passed on a shooter 7pt. another saw an 8 and a 7. in the last 3 days it looks to have turned on.


----------



## BUCKRABBIT

GOOD GREEF WE ONLY MADE IT DOWN FOR ABOUT 2 HOURS SAT EVENING,LOOKS LIKE WE MISSED A GOOD WEEKEND LETS SEE SOME PICS OF THE DEER GUYS.


----------



## bubbafowler

Killed a one horned buck saturday in the strickland town area, grunted him in.  Were lacking deer because the guy behind us now has heavy corn, this deer was full of corn.  Rest of my Grandmothers land that is leased is loaded with acorns, and theyre seeing some,  a 9 yr old killed his first saturday morning, a 17 in 10 ptr!!


----------



## TANMAN

*Big Buck Down!*

Here are a couple of *scrub bucks* for you to look at! Do you think mine has a chance for the Big Buck contest?  The tape says it will probably gross in the high 150’s but will net somewhere in the low 150’s to high 140’s.  Well, don’t worry too much because I harvested mine in Clayton County.  Mark’s buck may give Travis a run for the money though.  It is a main frame 10 with 5 one inch or better kickers on the right G1.


----------



## BUCKRABBIT

WAS THE CLAYTON COUNTY BUCK OFF THE WATER ATHOR. PROPERTY?

CONGRATS TO BOTH OF YOU HEY WE STILL HAVE A WHILE SOMEONE IS BOUND TO GIVE US BOTH A RUN FOR THE MONEY GOOD LUCK!


----------



## TANMAN

No, It wasn't!  You don't have to worry about Mark and I because we are "buck tagged" out!  Now we are focusing on the Big Doe pot!


----------



## meriwether john

yeah but RV8Driver is on the prowl. 


hey if'n I shoot 2 can I add them together to make it a closer competition?


----------



## S Adams

*meriwhether Co.*

I will be hunting Nov 2-11,What is it looking like on the rut?


----------



## meriwether john

you should see it happening. been chasing/trailing/grunting on our place for 2+ weeks now.


----------



## BUCKRABBIT

John; ive been hearing talk of changing the date of killing does is this true.
If it is id like to say its sad that we would change do to a few people not liking the rule they joined the club with that rule in place and it doesnt need to be changed look at the success we hade with it last year.Why do we have meetings and why do we vote if we are even going to think of changing rules mid stream.....Travis lemay


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

What is the status of the run in Meriwether Co at the present time?


----------



## VicNic3

Seeing small bucks running does and seen 2 small bucks fighting in backyard--give it a week or 2 and it should be good


----------



## JMT2188

*Meriwether County*

Got This One Yesterday Morning Around 0845 At A Buddys Farm


----------



## meriwether john

Saw Zilch.  Did Hear Grunting And Chasing Going On Behind Me. A Few Members Report Seing Multiple Bucks. Had A Crowd Today. Several Days This Week Only Had 1 Or 2 Hunters Though. A 7pt. Was Taken This Week With Some 8 And 9 Inch Tines. More Rubs And Scrapes Showing Up. And Several Older Scrapes Are Being Tended On A Regular Basis. Time For Rattling And Grunting To Work.


----------



## dprince

Hi, My name is Donna Prince, I was wondering since you are from Meriweather county if you knew of a possible place to rent.  I am going to be working in your county starting tomorrow.  I am working as a contractor for the tax assessors office.  My home is in Monroe County, and I am looking for a place to rent, something cheap, possibly on a farm or some kind of situation like that.  If you might know of somewhere or could forward this message on to someone that might know of something within your county I would appreciate it.  
Thanks
4784474669


----------



## hard bottom

One of our members got a 10 point with a bow today. It green scored 140 gross and 137 net. 
Does anyone know where can I find the Pope and Young records for Meriwether?


----------



## pixley7

Well I Was in the woods all weekend just out side of Lutherville and the deer were running like crazy!  I herd bucks fighting 4 or 5 different times in different directions.  I rattled a good bit but couldn’t get any response even though I herd others fighting.  Am I doing something wrong?  My bro-in-law took a big doe and passed on 4 others waiting for a buck to come out but they stayed in the privet and never did. They seemed to be staying in the thick stuff during the day and moving at night.  Each morning we found new rubs just under our stands.  There are more white oaks acorns on the ground than I have ever seen before!
How is everyone else fairing?


----------



## meriwether john

club totals now up to 12 or 13 bucks and 3 doe. can start taking the slickheads Friday with a gun so more of them should fall this weekend coming up. 
1-13pt., 1-15pt., 1-9pt.  two 17"(o.s.) 8pts. shot in the last 2 days. only downside is 3 of the bucks failed to meet club antler restrictions.

I hunted Thurs. am and Friday and Sat. saw a total of 12 with 1 shooter(let him walk) and 5 smaller bucks. brother hunted Thurs. and Friday saw 10. 2 small bucks. had a couple of guest at my place on Friday. they saw 9 different deer with 3 being bucks. 

lots of scrapes and rubs.


----------



## bubbafowler

We had them chasing like crazy Thursday morning.  Not much action other than that.  My dad killed a 16 inch spread 8 pt, a 17 inch spread 7 pt, and I killed a 120 inch 8 pt., all thursday morning, all within 50 yards of one another.


----------



## S Adams

*Meriwether.co*

I was hunting all last week,Wed was the best for us,seen 21 deer.The rut still has not hit?I hope


----------



## bubbafowler

adams, we've been seeing them chasing all week, and the club next to us as well.  Ours has hit!!


----------



## S Adams

*rut*

Well are they still going?


----------



## limbhanger

*Good Morning in Meriwether*

Saw deer between 9-10 am. Can't figure out if the rut has passed or is in the process.


----------



## S Adams

A lot of the doe hocks are still white with no or small bucks behide them,this may just be for my land,Iam still going.


----------



## meriwether john

yesterday was our 1st day to shoot does with a gun.
today's harvest among 19 hunters was 8 does and an 8pt.


----------



## VicNic3

*Big ones traveling at night*

Hard to hunt the big one's when they travel at night--see small bucks chasing some Does,but no big ones yet--should be anytime now.........


----------



## Stingray23

I feel your pain about the good ones moving at night. This one is on my lease in Meriwether.


----------



## meriwether john

not a whole lot of movement during the day with the wind the last few days. still our doe population has been thinned out some. since the 16th when we could start taking slicks with a gun we have evened out our buck/doe harvest. 
a 120lb. doe leads our contest. a 132lb. doe was harvested but not in the jackpot. latest buck was a 9pt. with 6" brow tines and 21" beam.


----------



## bubbafowler

*deer*

well i wasnt gonna show it, but since everyones showing theyre night time pics,   and the big buck is not the same deer seen in the last two pics, and all this is on a 60 acre tract of land.  We manage very intensely, and most of our bucks live on our property.  Right now I know from repeat pictures we have 3 .5 year old bucks, 3 1.5 year old bucks, 1 2.5, and one 3.5 living on this 60 acres!!!


----------



## meriwether john

our latest talley--11-29-07AM.
21-does
2-buttons
16-racks (4 of which failed to meet club minimums)
 doing a little better on the thinning out of the slicks.

last season was 21-does; 3 buttons; 18-racks--only 1 didn't meet club minimums.

with still a month to go we have equaled last season's doe harvest and are 5 quality bucks under.way to go guys and gals. we have also cracked `130 b&c for the 3rd straight year.


----------



## meriwether john

update for club.
23 does
17 racks
2 buttons

heavy massed 10pt. this morning.


----------



## JerryC

meriwether john said:


> heavy massed 10pt. this morning.



That's good news. I haven't seen anything in Meriwether this season except for spikes and does, but I am going this weekend for a Sunday-Monday hunt. -JerryC


----------



## Paul Cataldo

bubbafowler said:


> well i wasnt gonna show it, but since everyones showing theyre night time pics,   and the big buck is not the same deer seen in the last two pics, and all this is on a 60 acre tract of land.  We manage very intensely, and most of our bucks live on our property.  Right now I know from repeat pictures we have 3 .5 year old bucks, 3 1.5 year old bucks, 1 2.5, and one 3.5 living on this 60 acres!!!





  Hey bubba,
Please do not take me the wrong way, as I do not care if you shoot small bucks, but IF you guys are "intensely managing" your property, then WHY in the world did you guys shoot the buck in the middle and the buck on the right, in the pic with all three bucks together????
  I really think the biggest one to the far left, could have also used another year to get in his prime, but I could be wrong about this one though.
  Nonetheless, I'm just wondering about the other two (especially the one on the far right).???
  As I said, I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but I just always wonder about these "GA" management programs, where guys are always shooting these little basket racked 8 pointers...
  Just wondering bud, as I'm not trying to say there was anything wrong with how you guys run your club at all.  Congrats on the bucks, hope you guys had a fun season...


----------



## TANMAN

*Yuck!*

I heard Kevin killed a doe this past weekend that had maggot like worms in the chest!  Mark said the worms were 1 inch, thickness of a pencil and were crawling out of the lungs.   Anybody know what they are?


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Whoa, that's disgusting.  Never seen or heard of that before!  I'm interested to see what the others say!!!


----------



## bubbafowler

jawbones put the buck on the right at 5 1/2 to 6 1/2,  One in middle was mistakenly shot, it was a 2.5, but he had seen the big one on the left go in the thicket, saw a buck come out and shot it, and shot the wrong one.  Mine, the one one the left, was only 3.5, coulda used a year, but it green scored 120, biggest to date for me, and its going on the wall, therefore making it a trophy to me.  These bucks are the first ones killed off of this property in 4 years, we do let them get at least 3.5, except for a 1.5 year old 8 pt that my sister killed as her first buck.  The only buck that should have not been shot would be the one in the middle, and one buck undersized wont hurt us too badly.


----------



## meriwether john

i see deersled finally got in on the action. Kev you must have decided to leave off the armadillos and look for venison


----------



## Limb Slinger

*Limb Slinger*

Has any one got an update on the deer activity within the last couple of days?


----------



## meriwether john

TANMAN said:


> I heard Kevin killed a doe this past weekend that had maggot like worms in the chest!  Mark said the worms were 1 inch, thickness of a pencil and were crawling out of the lungs.   Anybody know what they are?



not sure if they were in his or in the gut bucket. several folks haven't been disposing of innards and leaving them in for several days. got to do a better job there. if they were in the lungs before they hit the bucket it is the only one I've seen or heard of. don't think they would be as healthy as they are with that going on. all the ones I've seen are very fat and in good shape.


----------



## TANMAN

*Venison ala maggot! Yummy!*

John, that is what I thought.  I told Mark that somebody forgot to empty the gut bucket but he said they were in the deer's chest!

Kevin!  What is the real story?


----------



## deersled

you're right, I had to empty some morons gut bucket (ought to be a fine). About the doe.....

I put a thread on here the other day and got a few responses. Couple guys sounded half way intelligent and mentioned "botfly larvae". One even posted a picture that looked exactly like what we saw. These grub-like things were embedded in the lungs. I called the DNR yesterday and talked with one of the biologists, this guy supposedly "specialized " in parasites. He concurred what I saw were indeed botfly larvae and assured me it was fine to eat the meat. He continued to give me the run down on botfly larvae. 

This particular larvae is similar to what us "rednecks" call wolves. Those nasty buggars that get under a squirrels skin. Except these things get into a deers nasal cavity. Sometimes down into the trachea and also in the lungs. They live there until springtime and eventually are expelled by the deer and go into the ground and pupate ( I think) and eventually emerge from the ground as a fly, of some sort. Do a google search and you'll find all kinds of info. 

He said it was more common in wet areas, i.e bogs, swampy areas, etc. Again, he said they are not that uncommon and it doesn't affect the meat. Most of the time they are in the nasal cavity and you don't see them. 

That's what you get for poking around in a gutpile. Now, if I can only block this whole ordeal out of my mind when I'm firing up the grill. Anybody in the mood for some really nice "bot-strap"? Oh, I mean backstrap!!!!


----------



## meriwether john

bring on the backstrap!!! just another reason I don't eat deer liver, heart, etc.

what we find most amazing Kevin is you harvested a deer.


all kidding aside looks like harvestwise we are doing ok. the downside is 4 subpar bucks. upside is we have taken more does than bucks. last year it was even. still a decent chance of more shooter bucks to be taken. Joe B. reports more rubs showing up and a few cleaned scrapes. could be more does coming into estrous. even with the 4 smaller bucks we still have taken 13 shooters.


----------



## TANMAN

*Hey, you got a little boogie in your nose!*

Don't worry Kevin, eat until you bust!  If we see anything crawling out your nose we will let you know. Maybe you can marinate the meat in Isopropyl Alcohol or something before you grill it!  Before you do that make sure your will is in order?  Who is line for your hunting equipment any ways? 
Your a pretty good guy so if you drop while in the woods I will drag you out.  That's after I'm done hunting of course!


----------



## BUCKRABBIT

*TRAPPIN*

Hey yall;
I am comming down this weekend to trap a little,Id like to trap areas 23/24 mainly the road up the middle and food plots along the road area.I also want to put some out on area 8.I know some of you run rabbit dogs and if you know a phone # of anyone that doesnt get on woodys but does run dogs please p m me their # so I can call them personaly I dont want to get anyones beagles. I will only be leaving them out for friday night,saturday ,and maybe sunday,and sunday night...........Thanks Travis


----------



## BUCKRABBIT

*change of plans*

I Will Not Be Trapping This Weekend


----------



## meriwether john

R & J totals as of 12-15-07
28- doe
17-buck
2-button

Gary is working on getting the place set for our annual meeting in Woolsey. all members need to be there. there will be no absentee voting. the tentative date is Jan. 12th. may try to move it though to the last Sat. or first of the following month if possible. 

ANYONE INTERESTED IN OUR LEASE IS INVITED FOR BREAKFAST ALSO. WE WILL SCORE THE RACKS SO EVERYONE THAT TOOK A BUCK FROM THE LEASE SHOULD BRING THEIR ANTLERS. YOU CAN ALSO BRING RECENT MOUNTS AS PROPECTS WOULD ALSO LIKE TO SEE THEM. THANKS JOHN


----------



## Tye

Just let me know what date and I will confirm, I don't expect we would have a problem whichever date we settle on.

GT


----------



## meriwether john

RAIN!!!!!!! WAHOOOO......!!!!!!!!!!!

guys Gary will confirm on Tues. but we expect to have the meeting on Jan. 26th. 

Gary if you can post the address I will pick it up and e-mail/call everyone. Thanks John


----------



## meriwether john

found a couple fresh scrapes. one member saw 5 deer on Sat. had 10 deer hunters and 3 groups of rabbit dogs. not sure if the guys working the beagles took any bunnies as the dogs were struggling to get a good run going. lots of fresh sign besides the new scrapes. we managed to add to our harvest totals.


----------



## meriwether john

i think we added a couple does and an 8pt.(5x3) in the last week. turned cooler and wetter.  got to ride around the club a little on Sat. morning and it was frosty! 1st muddy roads i've seen this season. #2 son just came home from work and Christmas at girlfriend's and saw 3 up the road and 5 in our driveway. we ain't shot 'em all!!!  reckon the moon has 'em out even if it is a bit cloudy.

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## meriwether john

hunted in the nasty wind yesterday. saw 4 does and 1 buck. he had the outside the ears spread but was small in size and was with the 4 does. maybe  a 1 1/2 year old back with his momma? 2 of the 4 does were smaller and could have been buttons. brother saw a bobcat at about 25 yards and his guest saw a red fox. a few critters were stirring anyway. wind was brutal. would have stayed home except other brother that has been incapaciated since last spring(close call with cancer and resulting surgery) wanted to give it a try. we traditionally hunt all together on the holidays and he wasn't able to last season so couldn't really deny him. don't think his wife was too pleased with his notion to hunt with his brothers and brother in law. just wish the hunt could have been better, but enjoyed myself just the same.
did find more evidence of rule violations and will deal with that.    dissapointing. 

how was the season for you other meriwether clubs? 
we actually harvested fewer bucks (at least those reported, which is required) than last season and more does than the year before. over all harvest was up a little.


----------



## TANMAN

John,

When you get the chance, please grab the harvest book from the camp.  I need to get the last few doe entries for the contest.  As of right now, I believe Keith Hall has the biggest weight entry.  I will give you a call this week.

Thanks!


----------



## lilbassinlady

Hey John,  I hunted my tower again in 6-7.   I saw a real big six caome right by ny stand, almost had a hear attack!  I could have jumped on it.   Later on I saw a little deviled horned spike!   Half  hour later I saw mama bobcat and two babies. they where cute!  I was waiting on one of those big does, but they never showed!  The big six  had long tall brow tines and g2s  where tall too!  You'll know him when you see him!  I think it's the same one I saw last week at the bottem of the hill, bit just saw him from the side and he was huge!  I bet he'll go close to 200!


----------



## lilbassinlady

*EXCITED!!*

Sorry about all the missed spelling, I told you I get excited,  just even talking about the bucks, does and any critters!


----------



## meriwether john

todd--we ended up with20 bucks and 30 does.
keith does have the heaviest. well he has 2nd but i think the other is not in the contest. beat me and another member by 2 pounds. travis and mark look to be the others with a shot. other than those 2 don't see anything that looks to be over 125". several others should top 100" though, with some maybe in the one teens.


----------



## meriwether john

Rita 
i saw a buck and 2 does with 2 yearlings on the 1st. really was too sick to hunt but went anyway with 12ga. and slugs. found several more scrapes with recent activity, prolly just before the rains.


----------



## meriwether john

club meeting has been postponed till a later date yet to be decided. it will be at the same location as the Jan. 26th date

sorry for any inconvience. john


----------



## lilbassinlady

*Forest Gump!*

 REDNECKCAMO We or me are changing your name to GUMP!!  or maybe to REDNECKGUMP!  Hey, I'll be right behind u in line!  Hope to see everybody soon!


----------



## BUCKRABBIT

Ok Everyone Ill Be Trappin All Over The 700 + Acre Track That Has Area 26 And 27 I Will Be Setting Alot Of Traps So Please Dont Bring Your Beagles Ill Be There Jan 29 Till Feb  3.i Ran Some Beagles There This Past Weekend On Sat We Shot 6 Rabbits By 2:00 But I Saw More Coyote Crap Than I Have Ever Seen Down There So Im Going After Them Hard With Alot Of Steel.please If You Know Of Anyone With Beagles Let Them Know........thanks...........travis


----------



## goodoleboy1012000

*Those varmits*

Would you care to share any spots via PM that I may could setup and shoot a few? Im guessing you guys want them gone because of the rabbit hunting. I dont think I have ever hunted those 2 areas....


----------



## BUCKRABBIT

IM SURE IT COULD BE ARANGED AFTER THE 15th OF FEB


----------



## goodoleboy1012000

*Thats cool*

What happens on the 15th?


----------



## BUCKRABBIT

Trapping Season Is Over.except For Coyote And Beaver


----------



## BUCKRABBIT

Traps Are Pulled


----------



## meriwether john

hope you got some more. the lower 1000 has plenty of moondogs.


----------



## lilbassinlady

AND HOW MANY BISCUTS DID YOU EAT? And you weren't the first in line, too slow hu!!!


----------



## lilbassinlady

John, just wanted to let you know, that the breakfast was great! I'll get with you and give you some funds on all the food you brought with you!  thanks again!


----------



## lilbassinlady

yOUR TOO  FUNNY REDNECK GUMP!!!   You like your new hat!!  It should give you alot more LUCK!!  Oh.. howd your new shot gun shoot!


----------



## BUCKRABBIT

Anybody Seen Area 15 In The Last Few Days?no More Hardwoods All Gone!


----------



## goodoleboy1012000

*Area 15*

What do you guys think its going to do to the turkeys?


----------



## BUCKRABBIT

goodoleboy1012000 said:


> What do you guys think its going to do to the turkeys?



I dont know but I dont think its going to help much,I saw alot of turkeys on 15 during deer season but im sure they have moved to a new area.We will have to wait and see.


----------



## BUCKRABBIT

BUCKRABBIT said:


> Trapping Season Is Over.except For Coyote And Beaver



I WAS WRONG THE TRAPPING SEASON IS NOT OVER TILL FEB 29 IT IS A MISS PRINT ON MY REG SHEET.


----------



## meriwether john

club was busy this weekend.

bunny chasers and tree rat snipers 

how'd ya'll do?

want to get a shed hunting trip together soon.

also workdays need to be set up as we didn't get around to that yet. we need to clean the secondary campsite. st. regis is anxious for that to be done. may can convert it to a foodplot if we can make room for everybody at 1 location.  looks like they are fencing off the loading docks they cut in this year off the dirt roads, so we don't need to put gates there. need to put in the heavy gates at 7 locations however.


----------



## lilbassinlady

John let me know when on the shed huntin!  I'ld like to try to go , never been and Ronnie is working a lot on weekends.You might oughta get Redneckcamo to go! He like's to crawl on his belly!  If he goes, I CAN keep up with him!


----------



## K9TRAPPER

Hey this is me from area 51 tower  I was derailed .........


----------



## meriwether john

still trying to figger out how this werks. she who must be obeyed will take care of it soon.  she had a lot going on i didn't know about this weekend so it will likely be next week. may get it done tomorrow right now she be tired. ain't studyin' no huntin' stuff.


----------



## lilbassinlady

*"what"*

SAY WHAT??WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?  IS THIS AN OLD PROBVERB OR WHAT?? I THINK YOUR EATING TO MUCH POLK SALAD!!!OR BAD POSSUM


----------



## lilbassinlady

OH I KNOW,,, TO MUCH POSSUM ON THE HALF SHELL!!!


----------



## TANMAN

John,

We need to formulate a plan for handling the food plots this year.  There was talk at the meeting of putting some pretty good sized plots in the recently logged area behind your house.  It will take a significant effort to clear those areas prior to turning the soil so we probably want to get that started sooner than later.  This probably should be done prior to any club work days.  Plus we could start to determine and record which plots on the club will be kept as perennial plots and which ones will be annual plots.  Last year we had a breakdown in communication and a couple of perennial plots got accidentally turned instead of mowed and fertilized.


----------



## lilbassinlady

The sooner the better! Lets all get together and make this a better CLUB for all our members!


----------



## meriwether john

this week aside we are still in a deepening drought. we may be better off with a spring/summer supplemental feed and plant this fall. we will discuss on the first just what action we will take and when. if we are gonna feed we will have to wait till after turk season. 


btw--nobody gets to turk hunt till i get my 3.


----------



## TANMAN

meriwether john said:


> this week aside we are still in a deepening drought. we may be better off with a spring/summer supplemental feed and plant this fall. we will discuss on the first just what action we will take and when. if we are gonna feed we will have to wait till after turk season.
> 
> 
> btw--nobody gets to turk hunt till i get my 3.


If we have to wait for "Old Yelpee" to take his three birds first, our R&J turkey season will be like an upstate NY drive-in movie theater around January, "Closed For The Season!"


----------



## TANMAN

Any R&J members up for a club "Big Turkey" contest?


----------



## lilbassinlady

I'm going to sit in Tanmans lap or Redneckcamos on opening morning!  So move over guys,  your the ones with the horse shoes!


----------



## meriwether john

is that a fort gilliam squirrel?
what kind of contest you want? heaviest ? longest beard? longest spurs? never mind i guess you don't want that "mr baldleggedtom" how about highest score?

called in 5 this morningthey scattered when i stood up though.


just kiddin' ot that stupid.....yet


----------



## TANMAN

We can use the NWTF scoring system that measures weight, spur and beard length http://www.nwtf.org/all_about_turkeys/turkey_score.html or we can just go off beard length.  It would probably be easier and in my best interest if we went with beard length since I keep shooting long beards with one spur!  

And “No” Redneckcamo, it doesn’t count as a double beard if you shoot the beard in half!


----------



## meriwether john

todd he's got a new gun. you know that means 0'fer on the season with a couple misses.

toward the end of the season them turks will be out front of him doing the "thriller" dance while he reloads.


----------



## lilbassinlady

THATS FUNNY


----------



## chriswheelus

Do you all have any openings in your club for the upcoming year? If so, how many and how much? If you do, can you e-mail me some of the rules and what you can and cant kill? Thanks


----------



## TANMAN

Chriswheelus,

PM "meriwether john" for club openings!


----------



## meriwether john

one lured him in and the other shot him with his trusty weapon. what lure did they use? you might ask.  no lure just had to act like a nut--works every time.


after a walkabout yesterday it looks to be an interesting new year.  found plenty of woods where todd and mark might hunt squirrels but no curbs for a photo session.


----------



## TANMAN

*Would the real R&J Big Buck Winner please stand up!*

The good, the bad, and the ugly!

The "good" is my scoring for the big buck pot was pretty close!  The "bad" is that I scored Mark's buck as a typical.  The official B&C score from the GON Truck Buck was a non-typical at 131 7/8.  I asked one of the scorers why they had scored it as a non-typical and they told me it was calculated as a typical and a non-typical but the non-typical score of 67.62% was higher.  Both my score and GON's score had Mark's typical gross at 127 7/8.

As far as my buck, I had originally scored him at 155 1/8 gross and 144 1/8 net which was pretty close to the GON B&C score of 154 2/8 gross and 144 0/8 net.

The "ugly" is Travis has been paid the Big Buck Pot so I will let him and Mark work that issue out!


----------



## goodoleboy1012000

*R & J*

Anyone seeing any toms struting there stuff yet?

- Jason


----------



## meriwether john

we did say the results were final  though.  try again Mark.

does give us 3 straight years with a 130class+ though.
i'm thinking 4 is very doable too.


----------



## meriwether john

got 5 to fill.


----------



## goodoleboy1012000

*Turkey season R and J*

I dont like turkey hunting alone and my friend that was going to join R and J moved to PC. Anyone in the club need a hunting partner ?


----------



## meriwether john

yep.


----------



## meriwether john

yep


----------



## meriwether john

i'm available on Sat's. sometimes and maybe early next week.


----------



## meriwether john

no gobbling all week. i think i'll go shopping instead.


----------



## meriwether john

yep. i'll have my limit by then anyways.


----------



## meriwether john

not a bad opener.


----------



## shunt

*Someone put a cable across the road to our lease.*

I need some help from Woody's members.  I have a small lease on the Talbot/Meriwether county line off of Chalybeate Springs Rd.  It is off of Mitchell Gap Road on the way to Pigeons Creek/Nichols Tract WMA.  My son and I show up Friday night to camp for the turkey opener and there are new posted signs and a cable strung across our road - locked.  We were able to take it apart and get in.  I don't know our neighbors, but I believe they lease from Mead Westco, they may have run the cable to keep people off of their lease as our roads meet at the back corner of our property.  I attached a note to the lock and restrung the cable.  If anybody knows who this might be, pm me or if you think you know the club pm me.  We have been leasing the property for 3 years and like the set up, just want to make sure someone isn't trying to squat on our lease.  Thanks.


----------



## brinkf350

*2008 Opening Day*

Here's the first two from Sat.


----------



## meriwether john

i see 3 turks, 1 hunter and 1beard---more like 3 day old fuzz. must have been butch holding the camera. 
congrats Bill on a job well done. 
cool temps and the wind must have the birds locked down some. not as much gobbling the last 2 days according to the reports i'm getting. 
i'm giving you guys your chance before i hit the woods and all the turks leave for the next county.


----------



## lilbassinlady

Thats the first rabbit I've seen with feathers and a beard Mr. Bill! Your beagles are doing a great job!  Great job guys!


----------



## brinkf350

More pic's added!


----------



## TANMAN

Brink,

What happened to the rest of the beard?  Did you shoot it off?

bassinlady, the fan is in the normal spot waiting on you!

With my recent run on one spurred gobblers I waited until I could see both spurs before I shot.  Which was pretty difficult since he was trying to run across the logging road! Just kidding!


----------



## meriwether john

had 4 birds gobbling this morning! they got henned up real quick.


----------



## meriwether john

gobbling has tapered off some.

 found 2 dead birds in a sack thrown out on roadside of lease. slobs just removed feet and beards and wasted the meat. punks like that are not AMERICAN. should be sent to siberia for the rest of their miserable life. just my .02


----------



## brinkf350

Work completetd this past weekend-10 food plots mowed, 7 of the 10 plowed and planted. Debris cleaned out of roads & trails. Most of this was done on the main camp piece. All of these plots(mowed & planted) fertilized and limed. Thanks to everyone who showed up and helped out!They are calling for rain all week this should do the newly planted and fertized plots well.But it will put a dent in getting more done next weekend.


----------



## lilbassinlady

Great bird Todd,or is that Mark! Cann't really tell!


----------



## lilbassinlady

OH, how long was the beard!! Looks like ten to  eleven inches! ENQUIREY minds must know! All I know is that squirrel looks bigger then the turkey!


----------



## JerryC

I heard plenty of gobbling opening weekend (seemed it was just off my hunting land though) but nothing at all on the very cold second weekend. Anyone else notice the decline? -JerryC


----------



## CHUCKBOST

I killed a meriwhether buck  Opening day 2006... Not Huge but the best I've seen so far... Killed Near Greenville/Odessadale  8pt Mainframe with 1 2inch kicker tine at the base of the brow tines and 2 1" kicker tines. Several less than 1 inch Trash points... 14.5" inside spread... 10" G2's. For some reason, there is a tall tines and small spread genetic pool on the place I have permission to hunt.


----------



## CHUCKBOST

I also notice a decline in Gobbling... They were all off the porperty for me too... April 2 & 3rd have been good Gobbling days though.. should get better!... Hopefully!


----------



## JerryC

Nice buck Chuck! -JerryC


----------



## CHUCKBOST

Yeah there are some bigger ones out there on my gf's property, though... He is nice, had to shoot him left-handed (which i am not) through some twigs... the bullet barely clipped the underside of his belly and therefore his heart-venticles. He ran about 80 yards or so... Another 1.5 inches lower and I would have missed completely... I guess I'd rather be lucky than good...


----------



## meriwether john

good buck there chuck. got him before he broke any tines looks like. hope you get a better one next season.


----------



## brinkf350

Was down yesterday afternoon for awhile slipping around hunting and inspecting food plots. Most are sprouting good,Especially the ones with clover in them. Saw plenty of deer tracks and a few Turkey tracks as well. The few I saw that were only fertilized look good too.


----------



## meriwether john

club is 1 bird shy of being right at our yearly average harvest(the 4 seasons prior to this one we took 33 birds). we are now at 7 harvested. last bird was our second multi-beard of the season. congrats to all that have scored so far. 

btw we still have room for more members. join now and add to our harvest totals.


----------



## meriwether john

went midday yesterday. no gobbles. food plots strating to sprout. covered about 400acres. noone else about 2 guys had been earlier. walked about a mile and a half of road and saw 5 places where toms had been strutting and doing the wing drag. plenty of turkey and deer tracks all around.


----------



## meriwether john

well we finally got to 8 birds for this season so far. makes for 41 the last 5 years and counting.  the last bird was taken after he mounted a hen and then slowly made his way into  the hunters range. congrats Tim.


----------



## meriwether john

saw a 6 point Wed. in field across road from lease. first buck seen in neighborhood with more than just beams. one of the boys saw a 4 point next day. ANTLERS ARE DEVELOPING!!


----------



## CraigM

meriwether john said:


> saw a 6 point Wed. in field across road from lease. first buck seen in neighborhood with more than just beams. one of the boys saw a 4 point next day. ANTLERS ARE DEVELOPING!!



Good deal.  I do a little hunting in the Durand area on a buddy of mine's place


----------



## CHUCKBOST

ANybody tried growing LAB-LAB for a summer food plot? We planted some on a half acre plot and it isn't coming up very good yet after 2 weeks, with decent rain.


----------



## livetohunt

CHUCKBOST said:


> ANybody tried growing LAB-LAB for a summer food plot? We planted some on a half acre plot and it isn't coming up very good yet after 2 weeks, with decent rain.




I have heard several guys say that lab-lab doesn't do well unless it is planted in a big plot. They all say it never comes up because the deer mow it down as it sprouts.. Of course, no rain doesn't help either.


----------



## meriwether john

driest i have ever seen it. several creeks completely dry. critters have been digging in the beds trying to find water. even the beaver swamps are drying up. several in this area are so low the fish are getting sunburned!!


----------



## meriwether john

rained a little but creeks are still dry.  did get a report of a MONSTER 10 point roaming the place though.


----------



## meriwether john

spent the morning in the woods checking some likely stand locations with another member who doesn't bow hunt. he has sites from the past but mainly checking for some late season spots and i also wanted to check out some areas for the upcoming bow season. didn't want to let it get much closer to opening day without checking these areas. muscadines were in most areas dropping and activity in those areas was high. also noticed lots of persimmons. even with a lack of rain there is still a lot of browse. greenbriar and blackberry are doing good. creeks had just a touch of water in pools and a couple were even flowing some. the larger creeks were still flowing but nice to see some branches with a little more h2o than last weekend. maybe Fay will drop some moisture on the parched woods in a couple of days.

oh yeah tracks of all sizes out the wazoo--anywhere you cared to look.


----------



## meriwether john

saw my first rub of the season today.


----------



## TANMAN

*2008 R&J Big Buck and Doe Contest*

2008 R&J Big Buck and Doe Contest
(R&J Club Members only!)

Big Buck contest fee and rules:
•	$10 entry fee per hunter
•	Buck harvested on R&J Club property
•	Biggest buck will be determined by highest Boone and Crockett score. This can be either Gross or Net score depending on Typical or Non-Typical antlers.
•	Any buck with at least one abnormal point 1” or longer will be scored as a Typical and Non-Typical rack with the highest score being used.
•	Bucks will be scored after the season ends like last year. 

Big Doe contest fee and rules:
•	$10 entry fee per hunter
•	Doe harvested on R&J Club property
•	Biggest Doe will be determined by "live weight". ("live weight" means weight prior to field dressing)
•	All weights will be recorded in the Main Camp log as usual but a secondary log will be kept off site. 
•	Scale weight verified by second person. If there is no one available to assist in verifying the weight please be very precise when determining the weight.


You can enter the contest or contests by sending an email or PM to TANMAN or by putting your name on the sign-up roster located at the Main Camp sign-in board. Information for making your payment is located at the sign-in board as well. Only deer harvested after you have signed up are eligible for entry into the contest.

The latest date to enter either contest will be September 30th, 2008. No Exceptions!


----------



## meriwether john

looks like we were 0 for the weekend, although several saw deer. know of at least 1 buck sited. i hunted 2 hrs. sat. morning and fought spiders and treerats. maybe it will cool down soon.


----------



## meriwether john

hunted 3 times. all on Sat. morns. saw deer last two times. scouted sifferent area midday today and found several rubs on "calf"sized trees. also found a large scrape--very early activity.


----------



## bconaway

*First Buck down- muzzy loader weekend*

first buck of the 2008 season, taken with smoke pole Sunday Oct. 12


----------



## HunterK

Nice Buck


----------



## TANMAN

*Wide!*

Give yourself some stats credit!  That buck had over a 20” inside spread and green scored right at 130”.


----------



## meriwether john

of the 15 members in the woods yesterday morn(on over 3200a.)  8 reported seeing deer with 6 of those reporting buck sightings. not too bad for an overcrowded club on a weekend when the pre rut is in. bucks have been responding to rattling and grunting for a couple weeks. the pictured one above came to rattling. congrats Bill!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HunterK

We've only seen a few small bucks to the west of you John, good to hear you have activity over there, hopefully they'll start chasin on our track soon.


----------



## sinnemon

Just Wondering If Anyone Saw Anything This Weekend? We Didnt See Anything This Morning


----------



## meriwether john

i saw 6. all slicks with no sign of them being is estrous. heard grunting in the small thick pines to my back and while three of the does i saw were right beneath me there was some crashing around down in the creekbottom in front. a too small 7pt. was taken in the am. second too small buck of the season to go with the 6 shooters. does will be legal game next Sunday. scrapes and rubs everywhere and lots of activity through the week, but seemed to curtail after the rain at least during daylight. one member reported seeing 10 deer right before daylight in the last 8 miles to camp. moon is filling out just at the wrong time imo. stay in all day this week if possible. liable to be movement from noon to two or so.


----------



## droptine20

i have never hunted meriwether but this coming week end im huntin a plantation there..


----------



## Condor

*Slow week*

Between 5 -10 hunters on 770 acres all week, didn't see much or shoot anything.   No evidence that the rut is starting to kick in.


----------



## meriwether john

add another 8 and another 10. congratulations guys. maybe they will tell their stories. i think both are members here. 
i do know 1 was a first ever deer and the other is a high 130's class.


----------



## pixley7

Just spent the last 4 days in Luthersville with little to not activity.  Bucks were moving around after dark.  I got two to respond to an estrus bleat, but nothing during the day.  Saw 4 does feeding at different times early in the mornings with no Bucks around (at least I didn’t see any) Hope the rut is going well this weekend when I head back down! 
Anyone else see any activity?


----------



## meriwether john

pixley7 said:


> Just spent the last 4 days in Luthersville with little to not activity.  Bucks were moving around after dark.  I got two to respond to an estrus bleat, but nothing during the day.  Saw 4 does feeding at different times early in the mornings with no Bucks around (at least I didn’t see any) Hope the rut is going well this weekend when I head back down!
> Anyone else see any activity?



we are in the same area with 10 bucks harvested so far. didn't get our plots in and we are a little behind the last couple years but have taken 2 bucks over 130" so far. a couple more were missed. several guys report lots of chasing while others have seen very little. last buck looked to be just starting to stain himself up. a couple of the earlier bucks were ahead of him though.


----------



## HunterK

pixley7 said:


> Just spent the last 4 days in Luthersville with little to not activity.  Bucks were moving around after dark.  I got two to respond to an estrus bleat, but nothing during the day.  Saw 4 does feeding at different times early in the mornings with no Bucks around (at least I didn’t see any) Hope the rut is going well this weekend when I head back down!
> Anyone else see any activity?


Took a nice 9ptr yesterday afternoon 4pm, hocks were black, soaked and smelled heavenly and he was on the prowl, we're seeing a lot of mid day movement, all of our kills have been between 10am and 4pm, near Primrose.


----------



## pixley7

Wow... hope its still going this weekend!


----------



## BassAssassin013

Took these 2 last Friday in the rain. The bigger (12 pt) @ 5pm, the smaller (8 pt) @ 530pm.  They were both cutting across a clearcut, and the smaller one responded to a grunt.  Should be peaking out right about now... Sit in the rain if you have to!


----------



## TANMAN

*R&J 2008 Buck Pictures*

Here are a few pictures of R&J bucks from this past week (I'm missing a couple).  Between Saturday the 1st and Sunday the 9th last week we had 1 eleven pointer, 2 ten pointers, 1 nine pointer, 2 eight pointers and 2 seven pointers  harvested that I know of.  The one 7 pointer didn't meet the minimum club standards and the hunter was fined $200!  The largest buck green scored 138" gross making it the second 130 class buck taken off R&J so far this season.


----------



## HunterK

Took this 9ptr Monday the 10th at 4pm near Primrose, Hocks black and soaked, neck swollen, pee sack full and the size of a softball, he was on the prowl


----------



## DCHunter

Nice bucks everyone! You can't see it in the picture, but HunterK's buck has a kicker that I'm estimating is an inch or more. In his humbleness, he wants to call it a 9 pointer but I'd say it's a 10...good job!


----------



## meriwether john

doe season opens tomorrow on our place. stack 'em boys, just leave me one for next week!


----------



## pixley7

Sat in the rain for the past two days with nothin... I didnt even bother this morning.  They started movin good around 5pm when the wind started to lighten up a little.  Saw a 4,5, two spikes and a few does.  Im bouncin round like a school boy thinkin about tomorrow morning! Hopefully, that big boy'll step out and let me take a look at em.


----------



## HunterK

meriwether john said:


> doe season opens tomorrow on our place. stack 'em boys, just leave me one for next week!



Didn't hear ANY shootin back there Sunday, was anybody huntin or they just not movin????? Thought we would hear you guys lightin em up....
We played cat and mouse with a deer right next to our camp yesterday, we just couldn't tell what it was.


----------



## meriwether john

HunterK said:


> Didn't hear ANY shootin back there Sunday, was anybody huntin or they just not movin????? Thought we would hear you guys lightin em up....
> We played cat and mouse with a deer right next to our camp yesterday, we just couldn't tell what it was.



they took 3 does and a large 7pt. on Sunday. i took a small doe this evening. got home around 4:30 and changed into hunting threads and never made it to the stand. now at 11 bucks and around 8 or 9 does methinks.


----------



## HunterK

meriwether john said:


> they took 3 does and a large 7pt. on Sunday. i took a small doe this evening. got home around 4:30 and changed into hunting threads and never made it to the stand. now at 11 bucks and around 8 or 9 does methinks.



Sounds good, Seems 11 bucks is a little slow for you guys?? am I correct in that assumption? We've only taken one buck and 4 does, we're usually around 10 total deer by now.
We are seeing alot of small bucks , I think we have had to let at least 6 or 7 bucks walk. Two of our guys haven't even seen a deer yet.


----------



## meriwether john

it is a little behind the last couple of seasons. we look for about 12 to 15 shooters--9 of the 11 so far meet our specs.


----------



## Huntr

Bucks chasing wide open around woodbury area.


----------



## grayhill

*Its getting good.....*

just outside of Warm Springs. I killed this guy on Monday and another member saw a bigger 8 than my buck, bucks are steady cruising looking for does on our place. Should be a good week.


----------



## deersled

another R&J buck


----------



## RACKATTACK

That's a nice Buck Deersled. How about the story...

......click......


RACKATTACK


----------



## TANMAN

*Down goes Frenchie*

DeerSled is the da man!

Now that he is dead I will post a couple trailcam pics followed by another R&J buck taken a week ago.


----------



## HunterK

Nice job Boyz, that's a good buck.


----------



## meriwether john

bill and kev those are nice bucks. gonna put some pressure on jr. haven't seen a shooter yet- hope there is 1 left!


----------



## brinkf350

Not much activity this past weekend,unless you count the rain drops hittin ya in the head!


----------



## lilbassinlady

Great Lookin Bucks Mr. Bill and Mr. Kevin and Mark and Todd and the rest of the R n J Hunting Club.  Miss ya'll!


----------



## lilbassinlady

AWSOME Lookin Bucks Mr. Bill and Mr. Kevin and Mark and Todd and the rest of the R n J Hunting Club.  Miss ya'll!


----------



## TANMAN

Lilbassinlady,

There are a couple of club slots open for you and Ronnie next year.  I don't even think anyone hunted your favorite areas this year either!


----------



## meriwether john

after the rains of last weekend -went mid week for a couple hour morning hunt and saw signs of chasing in several roads-sometimes 3 deer involved. must be a few does coming back in. saw a few does. no horns. 
went yesterday-zero. buddy i dropped off at his stand took a nice doe within 30 min. and we also had 2 other nannies on the morning hunt. another first year member took a nice 8pt. with 9 inch tines and over 15 inch i.s. on the afternoon. congrats leo. 
had a feeling you were gonna have some company in the woods yesterday.


----------



## HunterK

We saw nothing this past weekend, only two hunters in the woods, tracks everywhere and one thing I can't ever remember seeing this late in the season are rubs, I found at least thirty fresh rubs this weekend. This has been, by far, the oddest season we have seen in 21 years on our lease, not to mention the lowest harvest since 92.


----------



## HGM

HunterK said:


> We saw nothing this past weekend, only two hunters in the woods, tracks everywhere and one thing I can't ever remember seeing this late in the season are rubs, I found at least thirty fresh rubs this weekend. This has been, by far, the oddest season we have seen in 21 years on our lease, not to mention the lowest harvest since 92.





Both Sat. and Sun, they didnt get moving until about 9:45 N. of Luthersville. Even then, we didnt see anything with much size. Still only 2-3 rubs, no scrapes..Glad to hear I'm not the only one.... Strange.....


----------



## S Adams

Anyone still hunting?


----------



## benbishop6602

*2 more weekend*

hunting 2 more weekends, thats about it. got a 130 lb. doe last sat on power line in heard county.no buck yet. maybe ill get a nice one next year  in meriwether county.


----------



## deersled

yeah, I'm still hunting......if you can call it that. Mostly just sitting and not seeing. Very difficult to locate any. Just hoping to get a shot at a dad-gum doe before the end.


----------



## brinkf350

*One more!*

Here is the latest buck off of R&J.Killed by Leo Coleman on 12/7.


----------



## brinkf350

*IT's COLD !!!!!*

Nothing like a warm fire on a night like this, so here ya go!


----------



## brinkf350

Oh yeah and the POWER - CZAR!

I saw that deer too!


----------



## SCPO

*drum*



brinkf350 said:


> Nothing like a warm fire on a night like this, so here ya go!



what is the fire pit drum.


----------



## redneckcamo

*lol*



brinkf350 said:


> Oh yeah and the POWER - CZAR!
> 
> I saw that deer too!


  good ole Butch


----------



## TANMAN

JB!

That's not a lowcrawl football field bird is it?

TANMAN


----------



## brinkf350

*Sad day for our camp!!!!*

 The latest in the saga of R&J hunting club is not a good one. The camp was broken into apparently last night and all but one of the campers were broken in-to. This was discovered by Bill Lackey as he was signing in to hunt rabbits this morning. The thieves cut one of the locks on the main gate, then jimmied the doors on all of the campers in the camp. Once inside they rifled thru every thing and stole mostly electronics( IE: TV's, satelite recieveres, dvd players ect.) They also stole clothing, boots, deer stands and pots&pans. Pretty much anything that could be gotten.  They even stole an alarm clock!!!
     The Meriwether county sherriffs office dispatched a deputy and an investigator to the scene. They attempted to lift prints and get tire tracks, but try as they may this was futile. Thanks to them for their efforts anyway. They did request that any of those effected could  put together a list of stolen items with any serial #'s on the equipment that you could get and forward it to them. John  has the case # and contact info. Maybe he will post it on here.
      Now to the point of this post. I HATE THEIVES !!!!!! The  people who do things like this are gutless, brainless scum of the earth! They would be better off dead as far as I'm concerned!!!!! We are discussing some measures we could take to try and catch these low lifes in the future. I will not go into detail about this at this time. I just wish we could catch them in the act just once and make an example out of them!!!!! Maybe their low life friends would get the message!!!! But until then the cowards are still on the loose. 
     We must be aware of our surroundings at all times and police ourselves accordingly. By this I mean when you sign in to hunt;glance around the camp and see if anything looks out of place. Make sure gates are locked when you leave an area and report any missing locks asap! If you are the first one to sign in and the gate was open when you got there, check to make sure the locks are not cut. If you are the last one to sign out make sure that any gates you used are locked before you leave.
        In closing let me say that it is sad  that we cannot enjoy something we love to do without disruptions like this.To those who suffered losses due to this event I offer my sincere apologies and feelings as I was one of them!
Keith
PS. Thanks to Bill for being so observant!


----------



## ITRAPGAK9

brinkf350 said:


> The latest in the saga of R&J hunting club is not a good one. The camp was broken into apparently last night and all but one of the campers were broken in-to. This was discovered by Bill Lackey as he was signing in to hunt rabbits this morning. The thieves cut one of the locks on the main gate, then jimmied the doors on all of the campers in the camp. Once inside they rifled thru every thing and stole mostly electronics( IE: TV's, satelite recieveres, dvd players ect.) They also stole clothing, boots, deer stands and pots&pans. Pretty much anything that could be gotten.  They even stole an alarm clock!!!
> The Meriwether county sherriffs office dispatched a deputy and an investigator to the scene. They attempted to lift prints and get tire tracks, but try as they may this was futile. Thanks to them for their efforts anyway. They did request that any of those effected could  put together a list of stolen items with any serial #'s on the equipment that you could get and forward it to them. John  has the case # and contact info. Maybe he will post it on here.
> Now to the point of this post. I HATE THEIVES !!!!!! The  people who do things like this are gutless, brainless scum of the earth! They would be better off dead as far as I'm concerned!!!!! We are discussing some measures we could take to try and catch these low lifes in the future. I will not go into detail about this at this time. I just wish we could catch them in the act just once and make an example out of them!!!!! Maybe their low life friends would get the message!!!! But until then the cowards are still on the loose.
> We must be aware of our surroundings at all times and police ourselves accordingly. By this I mean when you sign in to hunt;glance around the camp and see if anything looks out of place. Make sure gates are locked when you leave an area and report any missing locks asap! If you are the first one to sign in and the gate was open when you got there, check to make sure the locks are not cut. If you are the last one to sign out make sure that any gates you used are locked before you leave.
> In closing let me say that it is sad  that we cannot enjoy something we love to do without disruptions like this.To those who suffered losses due to this event I offer my sincere apologies and feelings as I was one of them!
> Keith
> PS. Thanks to Bill for being so observant!



We should also be aware that its only going to get worse in this economy.I hate a thief more than anything.Shannon went to work this morning and stoped by the bank,this is only 1 mile from our house and 15 min befor she got there it had been robbed,makes the hair stand up on my back that was way to close for comfort........dispite the news i hope every one has a happy and profitable new year..Travis


----------



## HunterK

brinkf350 said:


> The latest in the saga of R&J hunting club is not a good one. The camp was broken into apparently last night and all but one of the campers were broken in-to. This was discovered by Bill Lackey as he was signing in to hunt rabbits this morning. The thieves cut one of the locks on the main gate, then jimmied the doors on all of the campers in the camp. Once inside they rifled thru every thing and stole mostly electronics( IE: TV's, satelite recieveres, dvd players ect.) They also stole clothing, boots, deer stands and pots&pans. Pretty much anything that could be gotten.  They even stole an alarm clock!!!
> The Meriwether county sherriffs office dispatched a deputy and an investigator to the scene. They attempted to lift prints and get tire tracks, but try as they may this was futile. Thanks to them for their efforts anyway. They did request that any of those effected could  put together a list of stolen items with any serial #'s on the equipment that you could get and forward it to them. John  has the case # and contact info. Maybe he will post it on here.
> Now to the point of this post. I HATE THEIVES !!!!!! The  people who do things like this are gutless, brainless scum of the earth! They would be better off dead as far as I'm concerned!!!!! We are discussing some measures we could take to try and catch these low lifes in the future. I will not go into detail about this at this time. I just wish we could catch them in the act just once and make an example out of them!!!!! Maybe their low life friends would get the message!!!! But until then the cowards are still on the loose.
> We must be aware of our surroundings at all times and police ourselves accordingly. By this I mean when you sign in to hunt;glance around the camp and see if anything looks out of place. Make sure gates are locked when you leave an area and report any missing locks asap! If you are the first one to sign in and the gate was open when you got there, check to make sure the locks are not cut. If you are the last one to sign out make sure that any gates you used are locked before you leave.
> In closing let me say that it is sad  that we cannot enjoy something we love to do without disruptions like this.To those who suffered losses due to this event I offer my sincere apologies and feelings as I was one of them!
> Keith
> PS. Thanks to Bill for being so observant!




On behalf of Coleman Creek Hunting Club to the west of you guys we are very sorry to hear about this, if there is anything we can do for you guys please let me know, we will keep our eyes open in the future and I will pass this along to all of our members.


----------



## HunterK

Christmas weekend was interesting, One hunter had a small heard of does run by him at 8:30 in the morning, he counted seven but said there were at least 4 more with the pack, he shot at one and missed, later that evening in the fog I was walking our main road and a doe stepped in front of me at about 80 yds, put the crosshairs on her and made a good shot, after she ran 20 yards I had deer running all around me, had to be at least four or five more with her, seems like they have hearded up.


----------



## deersled

them kind of people should be shot. Lots of deep, dark places on that property. (just kiddin) (sort of).


----------



## redneckcamo

*a big 10-4 on that todd*



TANMAN said:


> JB!
> 
> That's not a lowcrawl football field bird is it?
> 
> TANMAN



yep  it is  !!!  an im seeing them do it on the outdoor channel now as well !!!  its fun sneakin up on ole Tom an him not even know im 20 yards away an about too let the hammer down but the poison oak belly rash aint fun at all !!!! ..... pretty sad about the camp junk !! dern theives.....


----------



## BigYves

hey guys new to the meriwether county scene. we will be hopefully signing our lease in april any words of advice on food plots or trends to be aware of. any info would be good thx


----------



## BigYves

We are acquiring hunting land in southern meriwether right off the Flint. We have the mountain range run right throught he middle of the property and the top elevation is 310m. If anyone hunts close to this area and has some advice on food plots and advice on hunting this area I am all ears. I was thinking soybeans and corn for food plots and maybe a mixed food plot with lablab and clovers and maybe a wheat one. If I am off track please put me back on. Also how was the harvest rates this year. We were in Oglethorpe county and I harvested one doe and saw one running. That was the extent on hunting season besides getting a doe on another property but I saw maybe 10 does and two bucks there (coweta ).


----------



## flintdiver

Check out this link, it's in the same area of Meriwether as you are . 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=189577&highlight=devil+backbone


----------



## redneckcamo

yall got plenty of birds down there in ROCKYMOUNT ????


----------



## meriwether john

would ya'll folks in pike and spalding please return our turks. seems they were blown across the river recently.

joe--i was about to ask if any gobbling activity was ocurring. too busy lately to do any checking myself. will have a chance the sat. after this one though.


----------



## HunterK

Went down to the property yesterday, ran up on a small brigade of birds, counted 15 before they hauled butt, had to be 20+ in the group.


----------



## TANMAN

*He was a hairy deer! He was a scary deer!*

HunterK,

I guess that explains the fresh vehicle tracks heading toward your gate yesterday!

After working some food plots I checked one of my cameras located down by the creek just to the right side of your property.  I had quite a few bucks in the camera but all had shed their antlers.  This picture was pretty amusing!

TANMAN


----------



## HunterK

Great pic, bet that dude jumped when the flashed blinded him...
And yes about the fresh tire tracks, we've been gathering firewood, we try to get down there at least once a month or so between seasons before it gets too hot.


----------



## meriwether john

haven't had time to go yet this season. so far five dead toms off our lease.


----------



## meriwether john

missed the entire turkey season--work!!!!!!!!

oh well we ended up with 8 birds. right at our average. not bad as i hear we had fewer hunters this season. way to go Kevin---you 'da man! did you leave any stock for next year?


----------



## Mudslide slim

Private message me for the truth.


----------



## Milkman

Keep it civil or the thread goes away


----------



## kevina

*Meriwether Hunt Camp Thieves!*

Some one came on our lease at the camping area and stole all the drop cords for the trailers there. The cords were up off the ground and hung from the power pole over the tops of the trailers. This really Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- me off. i was there the week prior cutting grass and all was well, and they were all missing the following weekend. I hope they come back. We have something set up for them


----------



## vicslayer

*thieves*

are you talking about r&j hunting club?


----------



## bconaway

*thieves*

NO, this is not referring to R&J.  Dad went by today, no issues there at that time.


----------



## kevina

kevina said:


> Some one came on our lease at the camping area and stole all the drop cords for the trailers there. The cords were up off the ground and hung from the power pole over the tops of the trailers. This really Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- me off. i was there the week prior cutting grass and all was well, and they were all missing the following weekend. I hope they come back. We have something set up for them





vicslayer said:


> are you talking about r&j hunting club?




No, Todd Farms Hunting Club


----------



## sinnemon

We are ready for the cooler weather Our kids are both ready for there first deer this year. The compatition is on. Will it be our 10 year old Girl or our 12 year old Boy ??????


----------



## kevina

sinnemon said:


> We are ready for the cooler weather Our kids are both ready for there first deer this year. The compatition is on. Will it be our 10 year old Girl or our 12 year old Boy ??????



Good luck to your kids and their first deer harvest.


----------



## lilbassinlady

*Ya'll have got a THIEF!!*

Hey there TANMAN!  How about being on the look out for two Buddy stands that were Dennis's.  I know he got out of the club a few weeks ago and someone or more didn't even give him a chance to get his stands out.  I HATE A THIEF!!!   One was in area 22 and the other buddystand was on area 10.  Seems really really odd to me that someone or more knew exactly where they were!  GOSH I HATE A CHIEF!!!!   I hope when they get them up for themselves they will really really feel good about themselves and brave and feel like a real man takeing something away from someone that didn't belong to them.   I feel real sure who ever took them, is  a member  or members and its just not someone local.  The stands have been there as long as Dennis was in the club, and now all of a sudden sence he's not, they're gone!  I HATE A CHIEF!!!!  Ronnie and Dennis went over this afternoon to get both buddy stands out and of corse they were pretty upset!  It was done just recently!   I HATE A C H I E F!!!


----------



## TANMAN

lilbassinlady check with John on the stand that was in area 22.  We lost those tracts and needed to remove all deer stands from that property.  John did send an email to everyone notifying them of same but some stands were left up.  John stated that he had removed a couple of those stands so they weren't appropriated by the new leasers.

As far as area 10, I have know idea.  The only members that knew Dennis wasn't returning were John, Keith, and myself so I'm sure that wasn't the reason they were stolen.

Send me a PM with any information to help identify Dennis's stands.  If I come across them I will let you know.


----------



## lilbassinlady

Hey there Todd, Dennis has been trying to get in touch with John with No avail.  He's tried e-mailing and calling.  No one e-mailed him or tried to get in touch with him about the lose of property and his stands.  If you have any suggestions call me.  Oh, I STILL HATE A THIEF!!  Apparently there is a lot of thiefs hitting alot of hunting clubs this day and time.  I hate for anyone to have had their stands stolen!  I've had mine in the past.   I just HATE THIEFS and LIERS! They're both the same to me!


----------



## TANMAN

*Stands*

Sorry about the hassle but in John's defense, he did send an email out on July 15th, informing members to get their stands off areas 17, 20, 21, and 22.

John is also experiencing computer problems right now so it may be best for Dennis to go to his house.  We have a workday scheduled for Saturday so John should be at the club as well.


----------



## lilbassinlady

Tanman, I need to barrow that horseshoe that's in your fanny pack!  You won't miss it!


----------



## HunterK

Tanman, Thanks for the work you guys did on the road/path near our back gate, went through there last weekend, the big hole is much better now, got through it easy, can't tell ya how much that helps us out, let me know if there is anything we can do for you guys..


----------



## TANMAN

HunterK

Would "conduct a deer drive on your property to push the deer onto ours" be too much to ask for?


----------



## HunterK

You guys got more over there than we do, we just got that little 244 acre spot and you guys got all that bagillion acres over there, did they all run away ?? we did have tracks actually going into our cookin shed last weekend, first time I've seen that. We'll try and send some over your way.
seeing how we have better access over there now we just might push a few to ya this year, we didn't get over there much at all last year. Hope to run into you sometime soon, we'll be down this weekend, probably Monday.


----------



## S Adams

Did anybody have any luck?I didn't


----------



## swamphunter44

nope.  i've been hunting 4 times and still have not seen a deer. this ties a record. i have never sat more than 4 times at my club and not atleast got a glimpse at a deer. only person to see a deer in the club is my dad and the joker only hunted for about an hour only about 100 yards away from camp.


----------



## meriwether john

lots of deer seen on our place. only one doe so far brought to the scales. i have not hit the lease yet but did get behind the house one afternoon for about an hour before storm got too close. saw 1 and son saw 2. got white oak acorns out the wazoo.


----------



## ITRAPGAK9

Cant wait to hit the woods with the cooler weather


----------



## S Adams

Maybe with this cooler weather i will see some deer?


----------



## redneckcamo

come on muzzy season !!


----------



## S Adams

Whats up no one wants to talk this year or is nobody hunting this year in Meriwether Co?


----------



## sinnemon

I asked the same question!


----------



## deersled

we started another thread


----------



## S Adams

deersled said:


> we started another thread



Yep and no one wants to talk? LOL


----------

